# I'm hot *from Troy*



## TroysMom (Jun 30, 2008)

Here are a few great pics of me that my mom took. She doesn't let me lay on the couch but if I get up there, sometimes she thinks its cute. BTW, mom adopted me from the Multnomah County Animal Control near Portland, OR. People thought I was mean, I just need some love and attention (a LOT of attention). At the dog park some of the other dogs' humans think that I am trying to attack their dogs when they're all running. I am just trying to herd them all away from the front dog (like if they're chasing a ball or something). I always think they are trying to attack the front dog so I sometimes if herding doesn't work, I might barrel roll the 2nd/3rd dogs to "save" the first dog. Some of the humans think I'm being agressive. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

What a pretty shepard! My sister and BIL have 2 German Shepards









This is Jake and Jozie!


----------

